# so this happened



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Let me know if you can see the pic. I posted it on instagram.

http://instagram.com/p/psBXUnqAtL/


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

Lol. Must've been hitching a ride...


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

exactly what i thought lol


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

cool i guess it was tired and was like oh hey look lets just hitch hike but didnt his mama tell him better bad snail what would yo mama think


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

*facepalm* wow.


----------

